# Anyone in Avcilar?



## ruthless_1uk (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello all - 

My name is Ruth, and I am coming to Istanbul to start work as an English teacher at a Primary school in Acvilar. I am just putting the "feelers" out to see if there are any expats living in the area or know the area who could give me some hints, tips, insights?

Thank you in advance!

Ruth


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Not the best neighborhood in Istanbul.

Depending on budget, look for rentals around Florya or Yesilkoy, but the commute to Avcilar will be tiresome. If you have to rent in Avcilar, stay south of the E5 highway.


----------



## ruthless_1uk (Aug 7, 2013)

HIya
Thanks for the info - i've managed to mind a room share in the Sukrebey area. Hoping it will be okay.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, it should be OK but it is a dull area. Avcilar - Taksim bus will be your best friend.


----------



## ruthless_1uk (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes- well that is why I have chosen a particular flat.... the transport links are just outside!


----------



## furyangel (Jul 27, 2013)

I have been in avcilar for the past week directly in front of sukrubey metrobus station


----------



## ruthless_1uk (Aug 7, 2013)

How are you finding the area? 
Are you there for work?

I arrive this weekend!


----------



## furyangel (Jul 27, 2013)

ruthless_1uk said:


> How are you finding the area?
> Are you there for work?
> 
> I arrive this weekend!


Yes I'm here for work and the area is very nice for me in fact it's one of my favorite places in Istanbul since it has all I need and it's very quiet during the day and at night by avcilar metrobus station there are almost everything you would need cash points shops restaurants and cafes there are also 24*7 shops by sukrubey station grocery and a call shop


----------



## ruthless_1uk (Aug 7, 2013)

That sounds great - I am looking forward to exploring the area  Thanks!


----------



## furyangel (Jul 27, 2013)

ruthless_1uk said:


> That sounds great - I am looking forward to exploring the area  Thanks!


Not just that I forgotten to mention the sea side there are some cafes on there with a sea side view they're quite nice actually and in the afternoon there's also a local shopping area opens by the beach.

I don't find it dull since I'm not actually interested in the sightseeing I enjoy the quietness and the beauty of the nature here more than going to Taksim or any over crowded place like that.

Maybe it's because of where I came from I'm looking for different things to others


----------



## ruthless_1uk (Aug 7, 2013)

furyangel said:


> Not just that I forgotten to mention the sea side there are some cafes on there with a sea side view they're quite nice actually and in the afternoon there's also a local shopping area opens by the beach.
> 
> I don't find it dull since I'm not actually interested in the sightseeing I enjoy the quietness and the beauty of the nature here more than going to Taksim or any over crowded place like that.
> 
> Maybe it's because of where I came from I'm looking for different things to others


 I understand. While I am very keen to sight-see, I am also very glad not to live in the middle of it! I will be thankful of having the option, but I am pleased to know that I will have a slightly "calmer" living environment! Great!


----------



## furyangel (Jul 27, 2013)

ruthless_1uk said:


> I understand. While I am very keen to sight-see, I am also very glad not to live in the middle of it! I will be thankful of having the option, but I am pleased to know that I will have a slightly "calmer" living environment! Great!


1 hour that will be your key to the middle of it all I went to besiktas and beyglou eminonu and fatih just one hour no traffic no nout this metrobus rocks


----------

